# What is it?



## MooseJaw (Apr 24, 2003)

Hello everyone , I'm new just over from the Pred Fish Board.I was hoping someone could help identify a problem with one of my fish. He's got small faint grey patches on his flanks and some dull white patches on some of his fins.

The stuff on his fins doesn't look like ich or cotton.The small grey patches on his sides almost look like ammonia burn and are visible only at certain angles of view.

Any ideas?









Thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Slime desiese - look here

If you have any more questions just ask


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

do you have any pictures available for us? that would help out some


----------



## MooseJaw (Apr 24, 2003)

I tried to get some pics tonight but I couldn't get them to sit still.I'll try again tomorrow.

To give you some more info I have two 2" piraya and two 2" red bellys that arrived on tuesday.All of them are active and eating but are scratching off rocks etc..The two piraya are showing the symtems I described.I checked the water and the ph is at 6.6 and the ammonia is at 0.

I think the stuff on his sides/flanks is fungus.Its best seen at an angle. Would the fungus go to the fins also?I noticed some specs on his gill plate and underside like a bump or a rice tip.

I added four table spoons of aquarium salt to the tank (20L) and bought some Maracyn.I used Maracyn 2 on my adult cariba when they had fin rot.Do you think Maracyn 1 would be o.k. to use with these little guys?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I think it is slime desiese - a pic will confirm or dispel this thought, but I reccomend you find out and treat ASAP!

Oh, and I forgot to say before but - Welcome to PFury








its good to see you hear


----------



## MooseJaw (Apr 24, 2003)

I was able to take some good pictures which I e-mailed to a couple experienced people.The consensus is that they have fungus.









I've been using maracyn to treat it , one of them is improving while the other has gotten worse.I was told the fins may not grow back which sucks.One them has no tail left.It rotted just down to the flesh.I hear these fish have amazing regenerative abilities so I hope by some miracle his tail fin grows back.









Thanks for the help,,I let you know how it goes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

can you post pics here?
also you may find thst the tail grows back as good as new.


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

Without photos it could be anything but it sounds like a parasite to me Chilodonella or Brooklynella are two possible choices. If you had a microscope identfication would be easy.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I doubt it is fungus - but I havn't even seen it yet


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll bet it is from high nitrites. Check that and get back with us. The only thing i can think of is that is new tank syndrome. But this is a guess i can't see the fish. High nitrites can do to your fish that look like what you are discribing. If that is it. Salt can keep it from being lethal. Nitrite zorb will work.


----------

